# Citas citables de los chats



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2008)

El tema de hoy... Caps Lock....



> <Khassaki> HOLA A TODOS!
> <Judge-Mental> intenta presionando la tecla Caps Lock
> <Khassaki>OH GRACIAS! AHORA ES MAS SIMPLE ESCRIBIR!
> <Judge-Mental> demonios






> Jefferson: POR ALGUNA RAZON MI PASSWORD EN HOTMAIL NO FUNCIONA
> Mymuffinfatty: tienes la tecla de bloq Mayus encendida?
> Jefferson: oh
> Jefferson: no importa.





> <Phen-Away>Acabo de encontrar que hace la tecla scroll lock
> <AutistiCat> Que hace?
> <Phen-Away>Vez la lucesita junto a caps lock? bueno se enciende cuando presionas scroll lock





> <Scythe> Caps Lock no es tu amigo.
> <Scythe> De echo, es tu peor enemigo por que hace que se generen ideas muy desagradables acerca de tu madre





> <seekm> Una vez tuvimos una llamada con la que estuve ayudando
> <seekm> "Esta encendida la tecla Caps Lock?"
> <seekm> "Eso creo, el teclado esta completamente escrito en mayusculas"


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahora en el foro ya no tenemos mas problemas con caps lock... Gracias Li-ion!


----------

